# You Can Own A Piranha In Colorado



## motoracer110

Well after doing the research I found out that you can have a piranha in Colorado in contrary to what you have heard online. I finally got through to the Colorado Division of Wildlife and spoke to a Libby, she is in charge of special licensing in the state. She and I read through This law word for word and found out that there is no restriction to having one as a PET. You just cant release it into a pond or lake which is a no brainer thats where it becomes illegal. There is a small clause at the bottom that states its ok to own in aquarium as a pet without any license needed. She then concluded that i will not be violating any Colorado law by owning a piranha. If you have any questions you would like to ask her as well she can be reached at 303-291-7358 and ask to be transferred to Libby.









#012 - POSSESSION OF AQUATIC WILDLIFE
A. Except as provided in these regulations or authorized by the Division of Wildlife or under Title 
33 or Title 35 C.R.S., it shall be unlawful for any person to possess any live native or 
nonnative aquatic wildlife in Colorado.
B. No person shall, at any time, have in possession or under their control any wildlife caught, 
taken or killed outside of this state which were caught, taken or killed at a time, in a manner, 
for a purpose, or in any other respect which is prohibited by the laws of the state, territory or 
country in which the same were caught, taken or killed; or which were shipped out of said 
state, territory or country in violation of the laws thereof.
C. Except as provided herein, the possession of the following species, their hybrids or viable 
gametes is prohibited:
1. Bowfins: Amiidae.
2. Carp of the following genera: Aristichthys (including but not limited to bighead carp); 
Catla (including but not limited to catla); Catlocarpio (including but not limited to giant 
barb); Carrassius; Cirrhinus (including but not limited to mrigal); Cyprinus; 
Hypophthalmichthys (including but not limited to silver carp and largescale silver carp); 
Labeo (including but not limited to rohu; Mylopharyngodon (including but not limited to 
black carp); and Tor (including but not limited to mahseers). However, grass carp and 
common carp, including koi and goldfish may be possessed as otherwise provided for in 
these regulations.
3. Catfish, Walking
4. Crayfish, Rusty
5. Eel, Asian Swamp
6. Frog, Green
7. Gars: Lepisosteidae - All species.
8. Gobies: Gobiidae.
9. Mussel, Quagga
10. Mussel, Zebra
11. New Zealand mudsnail
12. Perch, White
13. Piranha: Including members of the genera Serrasalmus and Pygocentrus.
14. Rudd
15. Ruffe, Eurasian
16. Snakeheads or murrels: Members of the genera Channa, Parachanna and Ophicephalus
17. Sticklebacks: Members of the genera Apeltes, Aulorhynchus, Gasterosteus and 
Pungitius.
18. Tilapia: All species.
However, blue tilapia Mozambique tilapia Nile tilapia and their hybrids may be imported 
and possessed for fish culture and educational purposes, provided the fish and their 
progeny are held in facilities screened or otherwise designed to prevent their escape and 
are not otherwise released into waters of the state. Screen mesh size shall be no larger 
than 1/4" diameter. For the purposes of this regulation, "fish culture" means the raising of 
fish for sale as food or for export, by a licensed aquaculturist, and "educational purposes" 
means the raising of fish by educational facilities or for public display in public aquaria, 
zoos, or other similar facilities.
19. Trahira
20. Water Fleas, Fish Hook and Spiny: Cercopagis pengoi, Bythotrephes lomgimanus, and 
Daphnia lumholtzii.
*Possession of the above species may be authorized as provided by Chapter 13 of these 
regulations ("Possession of Wildlife, Scientific Collecting and Special Licenses") or Title 35, 
Article 80, C.R.S. ("Pet Animal Care and Facilities Act"), or as pets in private aquaria. 
However, release of any of the above species into waters of the state is prohibited.*


----------



## hastatus

motoracer110 said:


> Well after doing the research I found out that you can have a piranha in Colorado in contrary to what you have heard online. I finally got through to the Colorado Division of Wildlife and spoke to a Libby, she is in charge of special licensing in the state. She and I read through This law word for word and found out that there is no restriction to having one as a PET. You just cant release it into a pond or lake which is a no brainer thats where it becomes illegal. There is a small clause at the bottom that states its ok to own in aquarium as a pet without any license needed. She then concluded that i will not be violating any Colorado law by owning a piranha. If you have any questions you would like to ask her as well she can be reached at 303-291-7358 and ask to be transferred to Libby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds good. My opefe information goes back about 10 or so years. Glad the law makes perfect sense now. And thank you for the update.
> 
> #012 - POSSESSION OF AQUATIC WILDLIFE
> A. Except as provided in these regulations or authorized by the Division of Wildlife or under Title
> 33 or Title 35 C.R.S., it shall be unlawful for any person to possess any live native or
> nonnative aquatic wildlife in Colorado.
> B. No person shall, at any time, have in possession or under their control any wildlife caught,
> taken or killed outside of this state which were caught, taken or killed at a time, in a manner,
> for a purpose, or in any other respect which is prohibited by the laws of the state, territory or
> country in which the same were caught, taken or killed; or which were shipped out of said
> state, territory or country in violation of the laws thereof.
> C. Except as provided herein, the possession of the following species, their hybrids or viable
> gametes is prohibited:
> 1. Bowfins: Amiidae.
> 2. Carp of the following genera: Aristichthys (including but not limited to bighead carp);
> Catla (including but not limited to catla); Catlocarpio (including but not limited to giant
> barb); Carrassius; Cirrhinus (including but not limited to mrigal); Cyprinus;
> Hypophthalmichthys (including but not limited to silver carp and largescale silver carp);
> Labeo (including but not limited to rohu; Mylopharyngodon (including but not limited to
> black carp); and Tor (including but not limited to mahseers). However, grass carp and
> common carp, including koi and goldfish may be possessed as otherwise provided for in
> these regulations.
> 3. Catfish, Walking
> 4. Crayfish, Rusty
> 5. Eel, Asian Swamp
> 6. Frog, Green
> 7. Gars: Lepisosteidae - All species.
> 8. Gobies: Gobiidae.
> 9. Mussel, Quagga
> 10. Mussel, Zebra
> 11. New Zealand mudsnail
> 12. Perch, White
> 13. Piranha: Including members of the genera Serrasalmus and Pygocentrus.
> 14. Rudd
> 15. Ruffe, Eurasian
> 16. Snakeheads or murrels: Members of the genera Channa, Parachanna and Ophicephalus
> 17. Sticklebacks: Members of the genera Apeltes, Aulorhynchus, Gasterosteus and
> Pungitius.
> 18. Tilapia: All species.
> However, blue tilapia Mozambique tilapia Nile tilapia and their hybrids may be imported
> and possessed for fish culture and educational purposes, provided the fish and their
> progeny are held in facilities screened or otherwise designed to prevent their escape and
> are not otherwise released into waters of the state. Screen mesh size shall be no larger
> than 1/4" diameter. For the purposes of this regulation, "fish culture" means the raising of
> fish for sale as food or for export, by a licensed aquaculturist, and "educational purposes"
> means the raising of fish by educational facilities or for public display in public aquaria,
> zoos, or other similar facilities.
> 19. Trahira
> 20. Water Fleas, Fish Hook and Spiny: Cercopagis pengoi, Bythotrephes lomgimanus, and
> Daphnia lumholtzii.
> *Possession of the above species may be authorized as provided by Chapter 13 of these
> regulations ("Possession of Wildlife, Scientific Collecting and Special Licenses") or Title 35,
> Article 80, C.R.S. ("Pet Animal Care and Facilities Act"), or as pets in private aquaria.
> However, release of any of the above species into waters of the state is prohibited.*


----------



## BRUNER247

Huh if that's true than snakeheads are just a tad up the list. So snakeheads are legal in colorado's eyes but not federally. Screw piranha get a snakehead.lol


----------



## hastatus

BRUNER247 said:


> Huh if that's true than snakeheads are just a tad up the list. So snakeheads are legal in colorado's eyes but not federally. Screw piranha get a snakehead.lol


Federal law trumps State law.


----------



## BRUNER247

Weed is legal in many states but not federally. You can legally own up to 25 plants in cali(in cali eyes) but not federally. Colorado is a legal weed state also but again not in the eyes of the feds.

So as long as the feds don't catch wind statewise you'd be fine.


----------



## sadboy

true but you can get in trouble if the Feds want to make a issue out of it.


----------



## hastatus

BRUNER247 said:


> Weed is legal in many states but not federally. You can legally own up to 25 plants in cali(in cali eyes) but not federally. Colorado is a legal weed state also but again not in the eyes of the feds.
> 
> So as long as the feds don't catch wind statewise you'd be fine.


Bruner.....never mind. For others, big difference between a fish and weed.


----------



## BRUNER247

I never said they were the same I was simply giving a example that state & federal laws don't always see eye to eye. I'm not a moron I know federal law is above state, but as long as feds don't know or get involved state wise he'd be fine.sh*t Frank I wonder what else on your site is 10years out dated?lmao better catch up old man, maybe your closed mind his slowing you up?


----------



## hastatus

BRUNER247 said:


> I never said they were the same I was simply giving a example that state & federal laws don't always see eye to eye. I'm not a moron I know federal law is above state, but as long as feds don't know or get involved state wise he'd be fine.sh*t Frank I wonder what else on your site is 10years out dated?lmao better catch up old man, maybe your closed mind his slowing you up?


Better to be slow in age than young and totally stupid.


----------



## sadboy

I'm not stupid


----------



## hastatus

sadboy said:


> I'm not stupid


Not you.


----------



## sadboy

I know, just giving you a hard time....

You the man Frank....

Your a young man in the heart


----------



## hastatus

sadboy said:


> I know, just giving you a hard time....
> 
> You the man Frank....
> 
> Your a young man in the heart


Thank you. Just totally cracks me up that some guy can buy a tank load it with fish then call themselves or pretend to be an expert. Where are their real contributions to the hobby other than posting nonsense.


----------



## hastatus

sadboy said:


> true but you can get in trouble if the Feds want to make a issue out of it.


Exactly. Piranhas have always drawn fed attention. Several times in the last 20 or so years attempts have been made to ban them like the snakehead. Im usually in the middle of this legislative nightmare. But it doesn't help when morons turn their fish lose or show videos over sensationalizing their fish.


----------



## BRUNER247

Lmao your hilarious Frank! Yeah its about as bad as a wannabe scientist.


----------



## hastatus

BRUNER247 said:


> Lmao your hilarious Frank! Yeah its about as bad as a wannabe scientist.


Never said i was a scientist. But I have the respect of scientists and legislative bodies. That's more than I can say for you.

Comeback to me when you have actually accomplished something meaningful for piranhas. 
Better still talk to me when you actually know what you are talking about. Don't take to long. I get bored easily with wannabe piranha hobbyist experts.


----------



## duster1971

I say keep what ya want do what ya want keep your mouth shut and don't attract attention and you shuld be good. Glad you can keep piranha in your area now.


----------



## hastatus

Sorry motoracer. As you can see I have always historically gotten gum on shoes when it comes to science and laws as it pertains to piranha. There's always someone that likes to get stuck under my shoe.


----------



## duster1971

Lmao frank watch where ya step


----------



## hastatus

duster1971 said:


> Lmao frank watch where ya step


You heard of chick magnet? I have gum magnet lmao.


----------



## motoracer110

hastatus said:


> Sorry motoracer. As you can see I have always historically gotten gum on shoes when it comes to science and laws as it pertains to piranha. There's always someone that likes to get stuck under my shoe.


haha no its all good, im just glad i finally got a answer from somone with authority at the DOW. She was actually really surprised that i took the time to read up on it and had my concerns. She was really happy that i asked about it and hopefully it gave responsible piranha keepers a good name....... now we just need to keep people who stick to the gum from throwing their fish in the stream/lake







if you cant get rid of your fish just mount it


----------



## hastatus

motoracer110 said:


> Sorry motoracer. As you can see I have always historically gotten gum on shoes when it comes to science and laws as it pertains to piranha. There's always someone that likes to get stuck under my shoe.


haha no its all good, im just glad i finally got a answer from somone with authority at the DOW. She was actually really surprised that i took the time to read up on it and had my concerns. She was really happy that i asked about it and hopefully it gave responsible piranha keepers a good name....... now we just need to keep people who stick to the gum from throwing their fish in the stream/lake







if you cant get rid of your fish just mount it








[/quote]

I depend on folks like you to update opefe if something is off. In fact there is a disclaimer there and request for people to submit corrections. Fortunately you are in the majority that can actually read and research. I don't have the time to go over every mispelled word or changed State or federal law. But when something is brought to me, I usually change what needs to be changed in a reasonable amount of time.

So my hats off to you.


----------

